
A game suitable to training a neural network? - StrawberrySeed
Hello,
I&#x27;m currently studying machine learning and neural networks. While studying theory is indispensable, I want to immediately apply it to a fun project. I have intermediate programming skills (just no experience with NNs), so I want to write a simple game and create a neural network-controlled bot to play it. While I understand that a NN may not be the best approach to creating a game playing actor, I am still willing to do it.<p>I am trying to come up with a game simple enough to be treated as a set of numeric inputs for the NN. I also want to write it from scratch to have complete control. Right now I think that I should start with a Pong game, since this game can be interpreted simply as positions of paddles and a position&#x2F;direction of a ball. Then I should probably move on to something like Space Invaders or Pac-Man or Battle City (or maybe even Black Jack?).<p>What would you suggest?
======
Someone
The international functional programming contest
([http://www.icfpconference.org/contest.html](http://www.icfpconference.org/contest.html))
often has games that may be amenable to neural network usage.

For example,
[http://smlnj.org/icfp08-contest/task.html](http://smlnj.org/icfp08-contest/task.html)
or
[https://web.archive.org/web/20050405081045/http://www.dtek.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20050405081045/http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/icfpcontest/Rotmos/problem.pdf)

